# What Have You Kept With Your Rhom



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ive got a 8inch rhom and have tryed giving him tank mates even though i kno that there not practical i just wanted to try and nothings lastedive tryed everything arawana, knife fish, eels, every common big cichlids, wolf fish, small fish danios, the only thing thats lated are my 2 snails he dont even notice them and a couple ghost shrimp that weere intended as food what have you successfully kept with your rhhom everything and anything invertabreis fish trtles alagators what ever it is i want to know

please add


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

giant danios, no reason to waste fish by putting them with piranhas. I would only add danios when my fish were over 12" this way they had no interest i chasing the lil guys buzzing around them.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've kept a varity of things with my 4.5 inch rhom. I had 3 two iche cardinal tetras, 12 large ghost shrimp and clown plecos but all ended up as food in the end. The fish even chases me when I walk by the tank, not sure what will happen if I got into a 300 gallon with him once he reaches his max size lol.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

wow have people kept them with plecos successfully?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

h1n1 said:


> wow have people kept them with plecos successfully?


Not in the long run.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've kept mine for a year straight with water & not a single problem. Although when he gets a little bigger he's going in my rbp tank.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I've kept mine for a year straight with water & not a single problem. Although when he gets a little bigger he's going in my rbp tank.


hahahahhaha hilarious


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhom co-habs are pretty much taboo around here. Its sad but true.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Rhom co-habs are pretty much taboo around here. Its sad but true.


y is that y it a big deal?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of reasons. Fear of losing a liked fish, wasted $$$ on said fish, not having a big enough tank, lack of experience, lack of nerves of steel, lacking the desire to co-hab, & probably 10more I can't think of. I'd love to see more co-habs & even tried to get a co-hab section but there's just not that many interested in it. If you want to read about co-habs you won't find many here, you'll have to checkout the other site for that.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dont put cichlids, you probably loose those quicker than little tetras


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What size is your tank?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have heard that convicts are so fast they might last a while. Gonna try it with my rhom.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothings ever lasted with my Rhoms, but I've had success with my Mannies.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

h1n1 said:


> Rhom co-habs are pretty much taboo around here. Its sad but true.


y is that y it a big deal?
[/quote]
since you asked the right question ill add my two cents too trying to not repeat whats already been said. its not that they dont work because obviously some things do but inevitably nature takes its course or human error comes into play. if you have a rhom in with dithers there is minimal risk to the rhom obviously but slowly the dithers would be eaten even if its only once in a blue moon which is ok for most of us anyways. now if your cohabing the rhom with other larger fish the issue becomes bigger because people become attached to the fish more so and then if the rhom turns on the other fish and kills it or severely injures it the quality of life for the fish goes down and that isnt really living well and it is a avoidable situation. the same thing can happen with other P's whether you put a sanchezi, rbp, geryi, elong, etc in with the rhom because they will fight unless you are just really lucky. but to answer your original question people have been most successful keeping reds with their rhom in larger setups. the chances of cohabing increase with rhoms that are larger as in over 12 inches. some members have info to share you just have to research first and then come with specific questions sometimes. if you ask a broad question you most likely arent ready to actively try the cohab because there is still a lot of info out there you havent touched on yet. we are all for new ideas and trying new things some of us do it all the time with greater success in the long term as in over a year even 2 in some cases but regardless of the success any cohab is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

agreed. i always say trying is for failures, but when it comes to cohabs, if you have the money and wont get attached to either fish i say give it a try, anything possible. but not everything is probable. me for instance i would try to cohab almost any fish that i can readily afford to replace in the worst case scenario. if i had a huge rhom in my 180g i would try many different cohabs to fill out my tank. but i am a newbie so maybe thats why i have that mentality.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea for us its painful to watch. people come here show us a cohab we know will fail they do it their way and dont listen to our advice fish endup dead and its a loss to us all you lose money and the fish and the fish suffers and we have to watch it all happen. not really worth it. never hurts to research and ask the questions so you are setup for success when it does happen.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tensa said:


> yea for us its painful to watch. people come here show us a cohab we know will fail they do it their way and dont listen to our advice fish endup dead and its a loss to us all you lose money and the fish and the fish suffers and we have to watch it all happen. not really worth it. never hurts to research and ask the questions so you are setup for success when it does happen.


im still not understanding your mentality on felling for fish. i deeply care for my rhom but nothing else ive ever tryed with him. and i feed hime 4inch cichlids as feeders and idt anyone would dissagree with that bc there healthier generally so i dont see a difference between a feeder and another cohab fish. if the cohab endes up eaten than so be it its trial and error the way i see it


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a lot of it boils down to purpose the circle of life. yea i feed feeders sometimes too. as long as they are disease and parasite free. i usually only feed fish that are part of the food chain of predators or ones breed for consumption. tossing a perfectly good 500 dollar rhom in with another 500 dollar rhom is just a waste. i aint judging anyone for what they do or say because i feed feeders too so if someone says its no different a fish is a fish thats their view. but the point is dont put two fish in a tank that will cause a poor life. feeders i feed are sized properly to be consumed the way nature intended and not wasted. no missing tails or missing backs just swallowed whole really.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It's not "trial and error", it's just a waste of time... sure you can do whatever you want with your fish but experience has taught us it will never work...


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

i kinda see what u mean by waste of money but other than $ all fish are the same too me i mean when you give them monitary value they tend to become more valuable to your as a fish but idk there all kind of feeders idk my interpretation i suppose i mean after all there just fish not pets


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I consider my Ps as pets, mainly for the reason is that they can potentially live 28+ years. Which to me, makes them part of the family. I know that's stupid, but it's just how I treat them.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I consider my Ps as pets, mainly for the reason is that they can potentially live 28+ years. Which to me, makes them part of the family. I know that's stupid, but it's just how I treat them.


not stupid at all a lot of us view it the same way you do.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Whenever you consider them pets or not, it is a waste of time (there is nothing to learn or discover here, experience has taught us it won't work) and kind of cruel (to both fish) to keep them stressed just waiting for doom...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Definition of insanity, repeating the same task(co habing with piranhas) and expeting different results(expecting it to work).


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had my 5" Blue Crayfish in with my Rhom the whole time I had him and never any issues, although once when he moated he caught a vicious attack and lost a few legs, part of his tail and claw that grew back later. But I have not tested the theory of tankmates other than that lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i hope you learn from this h1n1


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> i hope you learn from this h1n1


i suppose i learned that no one here is into trying to cohab...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually pfreak had an experiment running for a little while, with his sanchezi and reds... pfreak, I guess you broke it up because you sold your reds? Then there's also a few other members who have successfully cohabed the Eigenmanni, Macs, and Irritans...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

some of us do and have and will continue to do so...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Actually pfreak had an experiment running for a little while, with his sanchezi and reds... pfreak, I guess you broke it up because you sold your reds? Then there's also a few other members who have successfully cohabed the Eigenmanni, Macs, and Irritans...


yea unffortunately FEEFA was rite when the pygos got bigger they wouldv killed tha sanchezi quick


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i am always down to try cohabs. i am currently trying reds and macs and exodons etc.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Cohabs only work for an amount of time in conventional aquariums and a lot of us have learned this from trying it and listening to those that have. But I do hope to do some crazy cohabs later on, in a 1000gal+ pond not an aquarium.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cohab is the wrong term







you guys are just putting two fish togother that will inevitably end in the death of one or the other, its not brain surgery or anything new people have been putting things with piranhas since people have been keeping piranhas. A co-hab is an arowana with stingray, cardinal tetras with plecos, things that dont eat each other, piranhas and anything is just an expensive feeder or a dead piranha but i wont waste my time and let you guys continue your cohab's


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Your really obsessed with the Arowana Stingray tank init, lol.

I believe if you have a space large enough for species to cohab (not swim together and play patter cake, but just to live in the same habitat), then go ahead and do it. My dream is a serra cohab in a large pond.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I looked into a co-hab with my red bellies and everyone said that convict cichlids will last and are too fast an the Piranha will never catch them. Well the Piranha was hiding and snapped out and caught the convicts back. I'm not the kind of person that ignorantly destroys a fishes life due to "trial an error" I followed the advice i was given. It didn't work. So I got another tank and moved the cichlids to that tank. He has healed back his fins looks good an his back is growing back to normal. If you know your fish can't live with other fish, why would you trap the fish to the walls of your tank where it can not swim out of the Rhom's territory and have it live in fear while the rhom slowly picks him and whatever other tank mates apart? What a screwed up life. No one sticks you in Charles Manson's jail cell an him have all the tools to rip you apart an just hope he doesn't do it? I don't agree with that theory. I think it's ignorance and hardheadedness.. Someone who probably shouldn't have aggressive fish. A feeder will be consumed entirely and very quickly. It doesn't get picked apart, it doesn't live its life in fear.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

50 years later, people are still trying 'cohab' mantra in the home aquarium with piranhas.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Your really obsessed with the Arowana Stingray tank init, lol.
> 
> I believe if you have a space large enough for species to cohab (not swim together and play patter cake, but just to live in the same habitat), then go ahead and do it. My dream is a serra cohab in a large pond.


I would live in a tank with asian arows and stingrays thats how much i love em, no better combo. Plus if you have healthy rays and healthy asian arowana its a testament to your fish keeping ability, slack of the slightest and your arow will take a turn for the worse end up with scale rot and gill curl, n thats just the beginning.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

Hell I can't even "cohab" snails with my rhom. Anything that goes in his tank is food =)


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Time and time again people try to put other fish with p's. It just does not work. Especially with serrras, they are known as solo p's for a reason. As for pygos, some have had luck with reds and piraya but I've seen the piraya come out on top. Those would be examples of cohabs......failed. as for keeping other fish with your p's, you are just buying them expensive food. I have yet to this day successfully kept anything with my reds. The list includes the likes of shovelnose cat, danios, crayfish, cichlids, and snails. As for the snails, they ate through the shell. People here are sharing their experiences and is not that we are against cohabs or such but that they never work out on a positive note. Like others said, its a waste of money, stressfull to both fish (cool or uncool) and pointless. I too view my pks as pets and I wouldn't do anything to jeopridize their health or life. This is just my two cents.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

RedBelly11 said:


> I looked into a co-hab with my red bellies and everyone said that convict cichlids will last and are too fast an the Piranha will never catch them. Well the Piranha was hiding and snapped out and caught the convicts back. I'm not the kind of person that ignorantly destroys a fishes life due to "trial an error" I followed the advice i was given. It didn't work. So I got another tank and moved the cichlids to that tank. He has healed back his fins looks good an his back is growing back to normal. If you know your fish can't live with other fish, why would you trap the fish to the walls of your tank where it can not swim out of the Rhom's territory and have it live in fear while the rhom slowly picks him and whatever other tank mates apart? What a screwed up life. No one sticks you in Charles Manson's jail cell an him have all the tools to rip you apart an just hope he doesn't do it? I don't agree with that theory. I think it's ignorance and hardheadedness.. Someone who probably shouldn't have aggressive fish. A feeder will be consumed entirely and very quickly. It doesn't get picked apart, it doesn't live its life in fear.


I second this mentality


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I think of mine as pet's. They are in the living room even. I'm not cruel enough to try a co-hab I know will not work. I was told Pygo's can live with other Pygo's which I want to try Cariba with Natt, with Terns, hope it works out. I was also told you can sometimes get larger P's to allow exidons to stay alive which someday I think would be cool to have more then some P's in a tank. If not I love my P's an am happy with just them in there. Awesome fish to keep! It's like someone already said. Experienced people have already tried a co-hab (or getting something to exist in a tank with a P) but it doesn't ever work out.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Exodons nip at pygos, i had a few with my big caribes and they all nipped the hell outta thoes monsters, long story short they ended up getting eaten eventually, I do recommend giant danios with large pygos or rhoms if your going to have other fish in the tank since so far IME they have lasted years without problem and without losses. This was a in a 180 tho and the danios had hiding places where the caribes could not fit and the caribes were at average 12" give or take an in for each fish. If you want to keep multiple fish together dont keep predatory fish IMHO.









Also keeping different pygos together can end in disaster especially with piraya, once they get huge they tend to kill everything in the tank untill they are solo. Im not a fan of mixed pygo tanks.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2^^

And listen to Hastatus (Frank) he has been doing this for a long time !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> x2^^
> 
> And listen to Hastatus (Frank) he has been doing this for a long time !


x2 lol Hastatus is a p-guru


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew people tried the Exidon's with P's before. I'm not going to try that, I like the fin's to look nice lol. To bad on the mixed Pygo's I just started a new topic on what my idea is. I didn't want to steal this guys post.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I looked into a co-hab with my red bellies and everyone said that convict cichlids will last and are too fast an the Piranha will never catch them. Well the Piranha was hiding and snapped out and caught the convicts back. I'm not the kind of person that ignorantly destroys a fishes life due to "trial an error" I followed the advice i was given. It didn't work. So I got another tank and moved the cichlids to that tank. He has healed back his fins looks good an his back is growing back to normal. If you know your fish can't live with other fish, why would you trap the fish to the walls of your tank where it can not swim out of the Rhom's territory and have it live in fear while the rhom slowly picks him and whatever other tank mates apart? What a screwed up life. No one sticks you in Charles Manson's jail cell an him have all the tools to rip you apart an just hope he doesn't do it? I don't agree with that theory. I think it's ignorance and hardheadedness.. Someone who probably shouldn't have aggressive fish. A feeder will be consumed entirely and very quickly. It doesn't get picked apart, it doesn't live its life in fear.


well i do understand what ur trying to say but your wrong bc.. we as humans have grown to become more emotional to a point but the thought of asking if i wanted to be with manson isnt a correct cmparasian because anmials dont experience things through th esame emotional lense as humans an example of this is the fact there there is no rape or murder in the anmial kingdom just reproducyion and feeding bc anmials just live for them selfs they do no care about any repocutions of there actions bc they have no emotions to eve consider how there food feels, which logically makes them smarter than us bc the are naturally more self relient bc they will do what is nessacary and are not blinded by emotion. so sense you feel bad for there food is rediclouse bc they are not even as emotional about it bc they litterly cannot be.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^ seems like we get more in more of "your kind" in this hobby







^^^^^


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This discussion is getting funnier by minute. Animals don't rape lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> This discussion is getting funnier by minute. Animals don't rape lol


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

hastatus said:


> This discussion is getting funnier by minute. Animals don't rape lol


well if a dog is horny it humps anything including female dogs and will forcily have sex with it which is rape, but we do not call it rape bc anmialy do not have a negative tramatic responce to it like ppl do. which proves that animals do not have emotional responces like people do so we think these fish are feeling unbarable tarror but yet they d not have dramatic emotional responses like people do. although i am ot saying that they do not have emotions just that there emotions are a duller less and cause no effect on there decision processes they just use there logic to ecide whats best for them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually you're basing your assumptions on human logic on emotions. There is no proof that animals don't exhibit emotions. Current studies suggest they do and has not been ruled out. Such animal studies are in their infancy. So much too learn. But I would never rule out "rape". At least the way it is defined. Human or not. Ps: guppys are a good example.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Animals don't suffer trauma








I don't know whats funnier, what your saying, or the grammar and spelling.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

im not basig logic on emotion. im saying that subconsciouly enotions hinder and interfier with logic thats why any debate can be won, even if you are wrong aslong as you touch ur audience with an arguement that can get them emotional. but by knowing that i realize that i could never win this arguement with you bc my audience has a preconcieved emotional connection for fish.

but my main argument is that wild animals and most deomistic anmials do not get depressed to the extent as humans, bc there is no room for it in the wild. demastic animals start to become emotional like humans bc they become dependant on people much like how people become dependant on our government, and welfare/ aid programs without which wed in a way be self reliant and like an animal in a way. but the way of nature is natural selection the strongest live and animals realize this thats why theres pecking orders in schoals, there is no room for emotions in the animal kingdom bc emotions get you killed even more so in the wild. so theres no time for depression or saddness bc that makes u weak and if your weak than your pray anmials never deevolved to have strong passionate emotions



Traveller said:


> Animals don't suffer trauma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol half of it is that i cant spell the other half is my keyboard blows


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok.... I guess.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Frank


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^ i with stupid


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Howdy. Glad to see there remains good candidates for comedy central


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Howdy. Glad to see there remains good candidates for comedy central


TRUST me when i say this is NOTHING !


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

h1n1 said:


> I looked into a co-hab with my red bellies and everyone said that convict cichlids will last and are too fast an the Piranha will never catch them. Well the Piranha was hiding and snapped out and caught the convicts back. I'm not the kind of person that ignorantly destroys a fishes life due to "trial an error" I followed the advice i was given. It didn't work. So I got another tank and moved the cichlids to that tank. He has healed back his fins looks good an his back is growing back to normal. If you know your fish can't live with other fish, why would you trap the fish to the walls of your tank where it can not swim out of the Rhom's territory and have it live in fear while the rhom slowly picks him and whatever other tank mates apart? What a screwed up life. No one sticks you in Charles Manson's jail cell an him have all the tools to rip you apart an just hope he doesn't do it? I don't agree with that theory. I think it's ignorance and hardheadedness.. Someone who probably shouldn't have aggressive fish. A feeder will be consumed entirely and very quickly. It doesn't get picked apart, it doesn't live its life in fear.


well i do understand what ur trying to say but your wrong bc.. we as humans have grown to become more emotional to a point but the thought of asking if i wanted to be with manson isnt a correct cmparasian because anmials dont experience things through th esame emotional lense as humans an example of this is the fact there there is no rape or murder in the anmial kingdom just reproducyion and feeding bc anmials just live for them selfs they do no care about any repocutions of there actions bc they have no emotions to eve consider how there food feels, which logically makes them smarter than us bc the are naturally more self relient bc they will do what is nessacary and are not blinded by emotion. so sense you feel bad for there food is rediclouse bc they are not even as emotional about it bc they litterly cannot be.
[/quote]

WOW.. If they didn't have emotions why do you think they get stressed to the point they die? That's ten times worse then we stress, they lose there color and attitude because they are in fear of being eaten by the other fish. They do have emotions. What do you want for your Rhom? I'll buy him from you and pay all the shipping if you will sell him to me?


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I looked into a co-hab with my red bellies and everyone said that convict cichlids will last and are too fast an the Piranha will never catch them. Well the Piranha was hiding and snapped out and caught the convicts back. I'm not the kind of person that ignorantly destroys a fishes life due to "trial an error" I followed the advice i was given. It didn't work. So I got another tank and moved the cichlids to that tank. He has healed back his fins looks good an his back is growing back to normal. If you know your fish can't live with other fish, why would you trap the fish to the walls of your tank where it can not swim out of the Rhom's territory and have it live in fear while the rhom slowly picks him and whatever other tank mates apart? What a screwed up life. No one sticks you in Charles Manson's jail cell an him have all the tools to rip you apart an just hope he doesn't do it? I don't agree with that theory. I think it's ignorance and hardheadedness.. Someone who probably shouldn't have aggressive fish. A feeder will be consumed entirely and very quickly. It doesn't get picked apart, it doesn't live its life in fear.


well i do understand what ur trying to say but your wrong bc.. we as humans have grown to become more emotional to a point but the thought of asking if i wanted to be with manson isnt a correct cmparasian because anmials dont experience things through th esame emotional lense as humans an example of this is the fact there there is no rape or murder in the anmial kingdom just reproducyion and feeding bc anmials just live for them selfs they do no care about any repocutions of there actions bc they have no emotions to eve consider how there food feels, which logically makes them smarter than us bc the are naturally more self relient bc they will do what is nessacary and are not blinded by emotion. so sense you feel bad for there food is rediclouse bc they are not even as emotional about it bc they litterly cannot be.
[/quote]

WOW.. If they didn't have emotions why do you think they get stressed to the point they die? That's ten times worse then we stress, they lose there color and attitude because they are in fear of being eaten by the other fish. They do have emotions. What do you want for your Rhom? I'll buy him from you and pay all the shipping if you will sell him to me?
[/quote]

well your not quite right in the way that there stress is worse. its actually a fact tht weve as humans have bread our sels to become passionate its clearly shown thourgh the lfe of the usa, there was slavery and blacks/woman didnt have rghts at all but we began be slowly become compassionate for our fello man to what we are now pretty much a pansy socalist republic. like in our day there is welfare, social aid programs which are destroying our economy but we care too much for ppl to do the practical thing and to get arid of these programs bc they are hurting us as where animals do not help out there fello animal. but ofcourse an anmial we be scard but there emotions arre not "evolved" to the point of ours to feel the same power of emotions that wedo


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

^lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think ants would disagree with end of slavery issue. Lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is priceless


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

sounds crazy but its true


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

It couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

holy smokes this is a crazy post lol


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you want to sell the fish? i will buy him an pay the shipping.. This will end my battle on trying to decide on a shoal. I'll just keep one Rhom in there.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

nah hes not for sale just got him and he was $400


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

h1n1 said:


> nah hes not for sale just got him and he was $400


Now we know the price of nonsense...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Out of curiosity h1n1, what are your political beliefs? And how willing are you to move to Zimbabwe to live somewhere where it is "survival of the fittest" or better yet, survive only by the oppression of others?


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

well im not going to share my political beliefs, what i have said politically was in comparasion of piranhas and will not share much more than that i am a indepndant idealist. but its a 10 inch diamond and shipping was more than should have been but i do realize it was overpriced but do not care much things are worth wha your willing to spend


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Reason why I asked is you seem pretty outspoken politically and the fact you referred to the most capitalistic country in the world as being a socialist republic was funny to me. I might be reading what you said wrong, but are you against the abolishment of legal slavery? If so, no need to worry, the US legal system is pretty firm on keeping people behind bars to work for basically no pay so slavery is still there in a sense.









You didn't say how willing you are to move to Zimbabwe though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And here I thought this topic couldn't get any funnier.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

All of the above are generally true statements!....However, If I'm not mistaken, I believe member "The Black Piranha" had a co-hab with a Huge black rhom and some red bellies for like a year or so without any problems!...







..I think his tank was either a 125 or a 180!...Still, pretty impressive that there weren't any casualties...None that I was aware of anyhow.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> All of the above are generally true statements!....However, If I'm not mistaken, I believe member "The Black Piranha" had a co-hab with a Huge black rhom and some red bellies for like a year or so without any problems!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Rhom had a problem with its bottom lip overgrowing into its mouth and over its bottom jaw, causing him to be a bit more tamed... or so it was suspected...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Da said:


> All of the above are generally true statements!....However, If I'm not mistaken, I believe member "The Black Piranha" had a co-hab with a Huge black rhom and some red bellies for like a year or so without any problems!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good example of regular Serra-Pygo cohab success... acording to The Black Piranha "the Rhom had a disfigured lower Jaw, his lower lip grew over his teeth and pushed his teeth down. I did operated on him twice to remove the growth but it just kept growing back. He couldnt even eat unless I cut his food into bit size chucks so I knew he couldnt do anything to my Pygo's"...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothing has ever lasted long term with my last rhom, ive had convicts last a week or so hiding under rocks and stuff but as soon as the popped out they were chowder


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hastatus said:


> And here I thought this topic couldn't get any funnier.


Goes to show how long you have been gone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually nothing's really changed same old arguments. Same old my big fish is larger than yours. My fish cohab longer than yours. Just on and on and on. Actually thought that people would evolve by now. I think fish have a better chance if they just stay in the rivers lol.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sad but true... i was out of P-Fury for about 4 years and it was like time stopped... it's all the same...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i've never kepy anything with either of my rhoms. Its a waste!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Even the ternetzi thing is still going on after 10 years or so. People don't get that ternetzi was based on a 10in. damaged P nattereri from rio paraguay....not Argentina! Just stupid sh** like that.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Reason why I asked is you seem pretty outspoken politically and the fact you referred to the most capitalistic country in the world as being a socialist republic was funny to me. I might be reading what you said wrong, but are you against the abolishment of legal slavery? If so, no need to worry, the US legal system is pretty firm on keeping people behind bars to work for basically no pay so slavery is still there in a sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i realized y u were asking me but the fact that u say that we are the most capitalistic country may unfortuanately be true but we are not what we were even 30 years ago, and im not for or against slavery what we do to prisoners should be 1 of 2 things death to serious convicts or forced labor so they can help to pay the millions the taxpayers pay yearly. they are in jail for a reason and should be treated like so, for the purpouses of keeping them out of jail most convicts want to be in jail bc the gang life there is the only thing they know bc they have no sense of morality and stastic never graduated highschool these people should be put down so that the rest of the good people can live happily and safely.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Zimbabwe? Yes or no?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Actually nothing's really changed same old arguments. Same old my big fish is larger than yours. My fish cohab longer than yours. Just on and on and on. Actually thought that people would evolve by now. I think fish have a better chance if they just stay in the rivers lol.


Some topics get so derailed so bad you don't even know where they started







, but your right about the arguments its the same old... the game stays the same only the players change.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Are we in the lounge now lol


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

well im not tryin to express my political beliefs ut some times you cant help it, i will say that i dont know enough about zimbabwe to argue 1 side or the other, but if you want to know my support of natural selection than a good example would be ww2 germany every one knows about ww2 enough to take sides. and i realize that if i agree with adolf hitler than i will immediately be looked at as crazy but i do not in anyway condone mass murder but besides the killing of people i do also realize that during ww2 in germany as the best and most prosperous country in the world at the time, hitler took germany from being the poorest country during the great depression to being the most powerful, the peoples welth in the country by time comparasion surpassed ours and the people loved there country and hitler not to mention he was the times magazine man of the year. but once agian i do not condone mass murder but politically he was the smartest man f his time far surpassing einstein.keep in mind it did take america, russia, and great britian to defeat them from all fronts, but germany should have won the war many times just minor things made them lose the only real reason they lost was that they ran out of gas litterally


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

We are in twilight zone lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> All of the above are generally true statements!....However, If I'm not mistaken, I believe member "The Black Piranha" had a co-hab with a Huge black rhom and some red bellies for like a year or so without any problems!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good example of regular Serra-Pygo cohab success... acording to The Black Piranha "the Rhom had a disfigured lower Jaw, his lower lip grew over his teeth and pushed his teeth down. I did operated on him twice to remove the growth but it just kept growing back. He couldnt even eat unless I cut his food into bit size chucks so I knew he couldnt do anything to my Pygo's"...
[/quote]

I was not aware of the particulars!...thanks for the whole story!...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Lol, h1n1

I actually posted something the other day in the ask and answer the question thread about self proclaimed economists who try to state Hitlers greatness









Enough derailing though, this has given me a good laugh. .


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok well than you go look into his political record and other than his murder he was a genius. the only reason hes looked at as a deamon was due to the jewish liberal run media its was much like it is today, the jews in the media deamonized him much worse than he was which is understandble. but no one thinks stalin as the worst person in history yet he killed 20 million peole as where hitler killed an unproven 6 million people.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hitler was a dick....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

h1n1 just give up. 
Hitler was an idiot, all he did was implement a military build up, not to boost the economy, but to get revenge after WW1 for his own gratification, any boost in the economy was a side effect of military build up. And jewish liberal media? Really? Are you saying this whilst your holding your copy of "The protocols of the elders of zion"?

Lot's of people think Stalin was f'd up too what planet do you live on? And whens your next clan meeting?
STOP DERAILING! Start a new thread so we can all listen to what you think about your hero Hitler.

And how you seem to think holocaust numbers where made up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ahahaha easy hannibal i think this topic is done for ab we had our laughs...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> h1n1 just give up.
> Hitler was an idiot, all he did was implement a military build up, not to boost the economy, but to get revenge after WW1 for his own gratification, any boost in the economy was a side effect of military build up. And jewish liberal media? Really? Are you saying this whilst your holding your copy of "The protocols of the elders of zion"?
> 
> Lot's of people think Stalin was f'd up too what planet do you live on? And whens your next clan meeting?
> ...


You my friend are way off, go back to middle school bud. I hate Hitler and everything he did, But im not dumb enough to say he was an idiot. He took over the whole damn country and brought power back to germany in record time. When you realize that this guy was one of the best public speakers and persuaders out there I'll call you smart. I hate hitler but It's a damn fact that hes no idiot. Stalin also brought Russia back to a world power also in fast time did he not? Fudge stalin also.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohhh snapp....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You shoud start a new thread about dictators and stop trashing "Piranha Discussion"...


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Traveller said:


> h1n1 just give up.
> Hitler was an idiot, all he did was implement a military build up, not to boost the economy, but to get revenge after WW1 for his own gratification, any boost in the economy was a side effect of military build up. And jewish liberal media? Really? Are you saying this whilst your holding your copy of "The protocols of the elders of zion"?
> 
> Lot's of people think Stalin was f'd up too what planet do you live on? And whens your next clan meeting?
> ...


your right it was a military build up and thats all the government should be used for and in building the ilitary he made his country strong bc he created jobs, the 9-5 work schedule was created by hitler along with 2 weeks paid vacation there were not a happier ppl than the ones in germany. and thereason he went to war means nothing, either he took germany from the poorest country to the richest country in only 4 years... and at the time was admired by everyone globally that why he was the man of the year 1938 times magazine. the fact of it is that the jewish who are statistically more outgoing liberal than most people and its also a fact that the majority of the media is owned by jewsih ppl. so they were to get back at hitler for murder by making everyone think he was an idiot such has happened throught out all of history the winner of any war rights what happened, but now everyone thinks hitler is the devil as where in my school atleast communism and stallin was admired and his communist ideas were taught to us, its sadd but true also bc most teachers are strong liberal. but i relly wish that u will do th ereasurch for your self so u know the truth


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

everyone should stop commenting on this genius's thread and go to my thread "upgrading to a 75" and help me out!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

h1n1 start another thread about it, this is so so so off topic.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

nah this convo is pointless so shall be ended but it was fun


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hitler smarter than Einstein thats a first


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just wish he would sell the fish to someone who cares about it and doesn't think of it as an object but a living creator. I would pay the 400 you paid for it no problem. I was going to spend more then that on other fish anyhow.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, guys, it was...painful. I feel ashamed and dirty for having read it all


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow, this is the perfect example of what happens when threads go off topic haha

and as far as on topic is concerned i wouldnt keep anything with a rhomb. sooner or later itll become dead
k, back to your hitler discussion LOL


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Who the f*ck let Godwin's Law into this discussion? And why does it feel like this is subtly turning toward a Klan recruitment drive?

And stating that something is fact without providing documentation is probably not sound.

Holy sh*t, I should just move this to the Lounge and let everybody play.

I'm also sensing the ghost of Marge Schott. Awesome.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

lol
I just looked up who Marge Schott was








A new thread was created to allow DW and h1n1 makes claims to why Hitler was great, but they don't want to let us know now


----------



## scotterson (May 7, 2009)

All I can say is wow lol and I own a rbp and two bucktooth tertas how long do u guys give them?


----------

